# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Мировой рекорд по передаче данных

## Shu_b

*Мировой рекорд по передаче данных*

Интернациональной команде ученых и инженеров удалось достичь рекордной скорости передачи данных. Средняя скорость составляла свыше 100 GB/s. Этого достаточно чтобы передать около 25 GB информации за одну секунду с одного конца света на другой.

High-Energy Physics объединяет участников из многих стран, и из разных учреждений, начиная от институтов, заканчивая исследовательскими лабораториями. Калифорнийский Институт Технологий, Стэндфордский Центр Линейных Ускорений (SLAC), Fermilab, CERN, Государственный Университет Рио де Жанейро, корейский KISTI, японская лаборатория KEK. Это не полный список участников.

Согласно замерам судейской коллегии из BWC пиковая скорость передачи данных составила 151 Gb/s при использовании 17 из 22 оптоволоконных линий. Это на 50% больше, чем прошлый мировой рекорд. Среднее значение составило порядка 131 Gb/s. Если все это перевести на более бытовой уровень, то с такой скоростью за 10 минут можно передать все содержимое Библиотеки Конгресса или же просматривать 10000 потоков HDTV в реальном времени.

За несколько часов использования высокоскоростного соединения с использованием FastTCP протокола, разработанного Стивеном Лоу, скорость ни разу не упала ниже отметки 100 Gb/s. За весь период эксплуатации HEP удалось передать 475 TB информации в различные уголки мира за срок 24 часа.

Взято: techlabs

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

В третий раз за последние три года компания Infinera рапортует о рекордной скорости передачи данных, достигнутой в ее лабораториях. На этот раз, оптическая интегральная схема (photonic integrated circuit, PIC), созданная сотрудниками компании, позволяет передать до 1,6 терабита информации за одну секунду. По утверждению Infinera, это максимальная скорость, достигнутая на данный момент с использованием одной PIC. В прошлом году, компания демонстрировала аналогичную систему, обеспечивавшую передачу со скоростью 400 Гбит/с.

По мнению разработчиков, демонстрация показывает потенциал оптических интегральных схем, которые, в свою очередь, могут стать ключевым элементом оптических сетей на фоне стремительного роста объема потоков данных в глобальной сети. Если выразить пропускную способность нового изделия Infinera в прикладных единицах, то легко подсчитать, что микросхема способна обеспечить передачу одновременно 50 миллионов вызовов IP-телефонии или 160000 программ телевидения высокой четкости.

В составе однокристальной системы работает более 240 оптических приборов, образующих 40 каналов передачи данных, каждый – пропускной способностью 40 Гбит/с. Ориентировочно, такая микросхема способна заменить 160 плат, обычно используемых в сегодняшних сетях дальней связи.

О планах освоения технологии в серийном производстве пока не сообщается.

Источник: Infinera

ixbt.com

----------

